# Kit to convert regular wood stove to pellet stove, question....



## Jim_Rogers (Aug 14, 2007)

My brother tells me that there is a way or kit, to convert a regular wood burning stove to a pellet stove, something about a basket to be inserted.
Does anyone have a link to a site or a picture of one.
I've tried to find it here doing a search but I didn't have any luck....
Thanks in advance....

Jim Rogers


----------



## burntime (Aug 14, 2007)

Step 1: Throw in a bunch of pellets.
Step 2: Lite it!
Step 3: Repeat.

Really with the price of pellets, why would you want to and if it could be done would you want to look at the big hopper?


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Aug 14, 2007)

Here in my shop, where I have a small office space, I have a wood stove that I use to burn hardwood slab wood, a waste product from my sawmill operation.
This stove needs to be fed quite regularly, and I don't want to do that. I'd rather have some sort of system, either a pellet stove, or something like that so that I won't have to feed it so often and I'm not here overnight.
I'm seriously thinking of buying a pellet making machine and trying to convert my sawdust waste into pellets to burn here in my shop and heat this office space.
My brother has told me of a basket that get put into a regular wood stove to convert it to a pellet stove and I wanted to research this option and see if there is such a thing......


----------



## Corie (Aug 14, 2007)

Energex makes or made a basket called the Promethius that would allow you to burn wood pellets in a cordwood stove.  It never received good reviews and was not a reasonable way to burn pellets in a wood stove.  I believe energex has stopped making it, but I could be wrong.  You should be better off buying a pellet stove than trying that basket.

Also, there are small scale pellet making mills available, but the price is still quite high and I'm not sure it would be worth it.  Not trying to spoil your hopes, but you'd have to generate A LOT of sawdust and probably sell your homemade pellets to otther folks just to make it worth it.


----------



## myzamboni (Aug 14, 2007)

Jim_Rogers said:
			
		

> Here in my shop, where I have a small office space, I have a wood stove that I use to burn hardwood slab wood, a waste product from my sawmill operation.
> This stove needs to be fed quite regularly, and I don't want to do that. I'd rather have some sort of system, either a pellet stove, or something like that so that I won't have to feed it so often and I'm not here overnight.
> I'm seriously thinking of buying a pellet making machine and trying to convert my sawdust waste into pellets to burn here in my shop and heat this office space.
> My brother has told me of a basket that get put into a regular wood stove to convert it to a pellet stove and I wanted to research this option and see if there is such a thing......



http://cgi.ebay.com/WOOD-PELLETS-WO...ryZ41987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

But I wouldn't


----------



## stoveguy13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The conversion does not make the wood stove into a a functional pellet stove you will need to buy a real pellet stove to have an auger and feed system the basket just lets you put some pellets in a wood stove it is not he fix you are looking for.


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for all your comments, I'll reconsider my plans.....


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are serious about burning pellets you should look at pellet stoves. Most of them can be venting into an existing 6" or sometimes 8" class A chimney.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 14, 2007)

here ya go   http://www.energex.com/common/product_prometheus.php


i would read into it before commiting though i have no experience with the type of burning that these devices bring about , i'd look for a pellet stove before going to one of these personally, but you asked for a link and here it is , energex is a good strong company as well, bruce (owner) is a great guy too. pretty good customer service for a pellet manufacturer, i have called them for info in the past and they were very forthcoming.


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks again for all your comments, and links....
I've been searching online classified adds for used pellet stoves in my area....
I may go that route if the right one shows up.....


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2007)

It sounds like you want something reliable. I'd look for a good sale on a new Englander pellet stove at one of the big box stores.


----------

